# Opinions on new dog food please



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

My bully is 7 months old an he's been on taste of the wild but doesn't really eat it to good so today I bought him Merrick grain free real buffalo an sweet potato . Anyone no if this is a good food? or atleast better then the taste of the wild ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't personally feed it, but it looks like a solid food to me. Merrick Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I've always wanted to get a bag of Merrick at TSC, but its just too high dollar for me lol. I definitely think its a solid feed based on ingredients as well.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you ladies  bullygal yes it is crazy expensive !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

If I only had 1 pup I would totally get it lol. But not with 3 lol.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

O no I wouldn't with 3 either no way lol !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Anyone else ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Try raw? If not try Orijen. Although I've not tried Orijen myself but I had Acana Puppy Large for my pup, he finished 1 bag and he was doing well on it. He likes is esp since the smell is very strong so it gets his attention.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Merrik is over priced for quality, for around the same amount of money you can feed acana grain free.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Merrick is a great food, it's a bit expensive but it's a real good quality food.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Merrick is a great food, it's a bit expensive but it's a real good quality food.


Yeah if you think out sourced ingredients are great..

But hey not.my dog, or money.. tired explaining time and time again on these threads with all the experience I have regarding the pet feed industry people want to hear what they want to hear.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

I just want peoples opinions on the food its not about wat I want to hear cause its not a big deal I can always change foods .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

i was gunna try Merrick cuz i thought it was cheaper than Acana but then i saw it was a sale price. and its really only about $5-10 cheaper than the Acana i feed... not worth it for me and not as good quality.

this is the one i feed. ACANA Wild Prairie Regional Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> i was gunna try Merrick cuz i thought it was cheaper than Acana but then i saw it was a sale price. and its really only about $5-10 cheaper than the Acana i feed... not worth it for me and not as good quality.
> 
> this is the one i feed. ACANA Wild Prairie Regional Formula Grain-Free Dry Dog Food


Thank you I will check on that brand I just wanted sumthn better then taste of the wild an Merrick was the only other thing I could find

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingbodie (Jun 9, 2013)

I feed my dog " performance dog " raw meat and mix it with diamond , he loves it and I'm already seeing results .


----------

